# Firewood Scam - Craigslist Connecticut



## firebug360 (Dec 30, 2010)

I recently got scammed by a craigslist firewood seller who advertises in Fairfield County (NY subregion), Northwest CT and New Haven CT.  Through my own research and also investigation by local police, we found that he operates with a few other individuals, two of which also advertise on craigslist.  Essentially, they are shorting people by as much as 50% and refuse to return phone calls and compliants or bring resolution as requested by the CT Dept of Consumer Protection Weights and Measures and the local Police.  

This is a text book scam - the main seller (Don Butler) uses a pseudonym (George), will only take cash, will not provide a receipt, and changes his advertising number often.  

They operate out of Newtown Connecticut from Gary Gaydosh's farm who also operates Newtown Electric and Timber Hills Farm off of the property.

Avoid contacting or buying from the following folks:
*Don Butler (advertises under the name "George") - phone numbers: 203-917-2939 and 203-297-1645
Ashley Butler (Don's wife) - Don advertises with her phone number: 203-417-9461
Gary Gaydosh:203-426-1456
Justin Gaydosh: 203-948-1898*

If you've been ripped off already and were shorted wood, you can contact the CT Dept of Consumer Protection at (860) 713-6160. You can also contact the Newtown Police who are already investigating one incident.  

The below website is a great resource for learning how to protect yourself from fraudulent sellers.
http://www.ct.gov/dcp/cwp/view.asp?a=1621&q=303260


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 30, 2010)

That sucks. At least the authorities are involved. Hopefully there will be some justice.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have seen their ads and always thought them weird.  I am local too [New Fairfield] so i will keep an eye out...


----------



## Nic36 (Jan 2, 2011)

I use Craigslist all the time for both buying and selling. (Never for firewood though) Craigslist is always a face to face cash at time of transaction type of place. It is for me anyway. If I had firewood delivered and was shorted, I would just refuse to pay. Do these guys operate differently and want money up front?


----------

